# hello



## mritt400

Hello-

I am new here (obviously).  I've been a few places, and seen a few things.  I've always been interested in writing and thought it would be a productive endeavor to participate in an online community of like minded people. 

I am attracted to all types of creative expression. I like words.  Words can be magic. It's not the idea of writing that attracts me but rather the labor.  However, I feel as though writing is a particular challenge for me - and I'm not sure why. I'm not afraid of the challenge, the work, or what I might discover. In fact, I find myself writing about writing (or what prevents me from it) more often than not.  That is a habit I would like to break or at least practically modify. 

I have worked on a bit of poetry (that I constantly edit) and a sprinkle of fiction (that is started and never finished). I consider myself a novice to writing. I hope being here will help me to improve my understanding, and execution, of written expression. 

Regards,

Mark


----------



## candid petunia

Hi Mark. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie

Hello to you Mark, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome Mark, glad you joined.


----------

